# Evita projection vs lighting issue



## mvp1114 (Nov 22, 2012)

"your reach should exceed your grasp" is our Director's motto, I think. I'm the tech guy at my school and I've just been informed we're doing "Evita" this spring, so I'm looking for suggestions on how to do some video projection effectively in spite of our lighting system.

We have an OLD proscenium stage (1912) designed for cloth drops (22 line systems in a 28' depth from plaster line to last batten) with a fairly decent lighting rebuild and control, but I'm trying to figure out what and where to mount the projector. I have a couple of options, but what kind of projector can stand up to full stage lighting? Yes, I know not to brightly light the area where the projection screen is but seriously, we've used projections several times before and I've really never been satisfied as it usually looks washed out.

This is a complicated enough show that I think the historical projections will add to the audience's understanding. PLUS I can get some serious external help on assembling the projection stock thru our history department, so here are my projector options:

1) mounted to the electricals above stage - our problem is that it's CROWDED up there - old shallow stage, and while I can put a white scrim fairly far back, I haven't been able to get a tight enough focus that way before. It looks a little "sfumato" if you know what I mean.

2) projected from the pit - better focus, but it washes out shooting thru the rest of the lighting and it's a distraction I think for the audience - PLUS, this is a huge pit orchestra so room would be an issue.

3) projected from tech area - again, I'd be worrying about washout but also my projector isn't really desgned for that long of a shot but this at least would get the projection over the actors' heads. Any suggestions on a long projector that can be rented, that we can hook up to a computer for the video play? School budget here, remember. I'd need either an "instant on" or "shutter" option so the projection could pop on an doff with no warmup time.

4) projected from balcony/above audience/etc - just not an option the way we're set up. Balcony and long throw spot locations are just too high to hit the projection area (rear of the stage) well, (the "permanent" movie screen is WAY downstage so not an option) and auditorium ceiling is a 60+ foot inacessible area. The rest of my front stage lighting is in the ceiling, no catwalk, and shoots down @ a 60 degree angle to the front 1/3 of the stage.

So you can visualize my stage: 40' proscenium, 9' deep apron, 30' behind plaster line, 19' max from floor to act curtain border. Oh yeah - 2 1/2 story house ceiling, originally a 1400+ seat house but balcony not usable for student audience due to 1) too low of a railing and 2) too shallow of a rake to put a higher railing wall up. Balcony area is where our source four spots (mounted to ceiling) and spotlights are shot from. Hey, it's what I inherited and I can usually make things work out - we did a very successful "CATS" last year and the lighting came off great; this show worries me a little though due to the amount of stage that's going to be taken up by the balconies, etc. I'm afraid anything I project is going to get washed out or fogged.

Ideas? Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Axislights (Nov 22, 2012)

Mike, good points you raise. But why not think outside the box? I've done some pretty cool shows where the projection is around the proscenium. Or above it? Plus why go for the pretty picture..I'd rather project on a non traditional surface...let go from the pristine looking projection and spill on stuff, on actors...the audience. You don't need to have it look like a powerpoint projection US. Evita is about protest and social turmoil it shouldn't look like a "presentaion". Also I've always lit Evita pretty dark anyway. I'd rarely use a traditional wash on that show. More high sides, tops and shins. Then pick out principle actors with fuzzed out spots or specials. Nobody ever got a Tony for a big wash...


----------



## Footer (Nov 22, 2012)

Last time I did this show we used a 30' wide screen... with 2 projectors edge blended. It was a real pain. Time before that we used a screen on each side of the proscenium running the same content. It worked great. You could choose to pull the screen into the action or not... you got to pick. 

Getting the content is by far the hardest part.


----------



## mvp1114 (Nov 22, 2012)

Kyle & Axislights - 

Thanks for the replies. Putting the screen on the side of the proscenium (and actually staging the movie theatre scene IN the lower audience seating area) was an idea I've had and am starting to like more & more; getting the Director (capital D, of course, as in DIVA) to go along with it, well, we'll see. Going for a projection actually on the set - for at least maybe the crowd scenes in New Argentina - I LIKE that and hadn't even thought of it! I knew I'd get some good suggestions - thanks guys! Maybe I'll go multiple projection sources . . . Hmmm. Ideas are perking!

Mike


----------

